# Wyoming Antelope down



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

My brother had a antelope tag for Wyoming this year. They went up yesterday and took this great looking goat last night. They said the only tape they had was a steel one but that it is at 15 1/2 inches with some gnarly points around the prongs.
[attachment=1:374ip8em]DSCN0820 (Small).JPG[/attachment:374ip8em]
[attachment=0:374ip8em]DSCN1785 (Small).JPG[/attachment:374ip8em]


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That's a fine looking goat! Congrats to your brother!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a Dandy!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

nice buck


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Real nice lookin goat, congrats to your Bro.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice! Great looking goat.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun!


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice antelope...that makes 3 or 4 from Wyo I've seen this year with the devil points...that's cool.


----------



## cshill (May 10, 2008)

That is a dandy!!! Cant wait to head out on our annual trek here in 3 more weeks. I hope we can find some like that.

Craig


----------

